# Pics of my RCC



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

Heres a few pics of my male RCC, been very active recently, so knowing these things, he must be up to no good!!

























Then he goes and does this! I had to help him out before i left for work!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice, although I must admit I hate blue gravel.  Does he have a way to get out of the water? They need to get out of the water periodically. Also, you do know they require brackish water with marine salt to thrive, don't you? Your other fish like the goldfish won't appreciate brackish water though.


----------



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes i know they should have brackish water, but they also survive in fresh water. Yes there are many ways that he can get to the surface and actually get out of the water


----------

